# Ascot Shipping Co Ltd



## Dave Haxell (Sep 22, 2009)

I am trying to find out the history of the Ascot shipping Co Ltd. which was also known as the Aviation Shipping Company and possibly managed by N.W Purvis. I know in the 1950's they had some war time ships and also had an ex Hain Nourse ship. All started with the prefix Avis***** such as Avisbank, Avisglen & Avistone but I cant find anything about the company. Can anybody help?


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Operated out of Fenton House, 112 Fenchurch Street, E.C. 3. Also managed ships under Tavistock Shipping Co.
Ted.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

We at BISC(ore) Ltd; had Avisvale and I think Avisfaith on charter in late 50's, the Avisvale came off charter on the Tees about 1961-62 and on handover we found about 200 tons of iron ore in her bilges.
Yes Purvis Shipping were Managers...Mr Pond (or was it Mr Poole?) I seem to remember.

geoff


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

(from Shipping Today and Yesterday)also managed two bulk carriers ALEXANTER T.WOOD and AVERY C.ADAMS


----------



## Dave Haxell (Sep 22, 2009)

Brilliant, thank you all for replying. I know have my questions answered. I did not know about the bulk carriers so will now spend the next few evenings trying to find photos and information about them. Cheers and thanks once again.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Alexander T Wood.
05.1958-Completed by Canadian Vickers Ltd. Montreal. Registered under 
Westriver Ore Transports Ltd (Purvis Shipping Co Ltd, mgrs), London
1959-registered under Bury Court Shipping Ltd (s/m)
1963-Renamed Leadenhall (Lambert Bros(Shipping) Ltd, mgrs) London
1964-Sold to Westriver Ore Transports Ltd, Liberia Re Lubeck.
1968-Sold to Vainqueur Corp, Liberia. Re Vainqueur
15.03.1969-Sank in the Gulf of Mexico in 27.21N - 090.30W.
Hopefully back in the morning with more.
Ted.


----------



## Dave Haxell (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers Ted for the info,
I found 5 good photos of the Alexander T Wood on www.photoship.co.uk. One has a funnel with a large W on. Could this be the funnel of Westriver do you think? I shall check all details on a Lloyd register now you have given me some years to work on. Thanks again Dave


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

AVIAion & Shipping = AVIS........ taken from their telex name.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry for delay;
Avery C Adams
08.1958-Completed by Canadian Vickers Ltd, Montreal for Bradley Shipping Co Ltd (Purvis Shipping Co Ltd, mgrs)
1960-Registered under Wilson Shipping Corp. Ltd (s/m)
1964-Registered under Wilson Shipping Corp, Liberia. Re Cypress
1968-Sold to Union Shipping Co Ltd, Liberia. Re Union
1969-Sold to Dover Nav. Co Ltd, Liberia Re Freja
1972-Sold to Hall Corp. (Shipping) Ltd, Montreal, Re Scotiacliffe Hall
1974-Sold to Farell Inc, Liberia. N/un. Converted into a drillship.
1976-s/o Re Navifor Norse.
1982-Sold to Soc Elf-Gabon, Panama. N/un.
1989-Re Navifor II, Norway.1989-Broken up Aliaga.
Hope this helps. Ted.


----------



## Dave Haxell (Sep 22, 2009)

Ted, Thanks very much and sorry for not getting back to you earlier. Had a significant birthday and the malt got me for a few days.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Evening Dave, get the same result on Lamb's Navy. Hope you had a good time.
Ted.


----------



## Andrew M Humphreys (Feb 25, 2020)

*Ascot Shipping*

Bit late into this ... but believe this company was either taken over or renamed Aviation & Shipping Co.Ltd, which was managed by Purvis Shipping Co.Ltd based in the Minories, London EC3.
I worked in the agency department of Purvis Shipping from 1963/71 and remember Aviation & Shipping still owning at least 3 ships including the Avisfaith... they in any case had ships with the Avis prefix. In the very early '70's the well known Asset Stripper Slater Walker bought both Aviation & Shipping and Purvis Shipping, where the ships were sold and the company sold or dissolved.
I hope this helps!


----------

